# Smoke Hollow Temperature Swing ...Solved ( I hope)



## davidinkansas (Aug 13, 2017)

I recently bought a Smoke Hollow GS32 smoker. It went together easily and is a good looking unit.  I used it two times and fought temperature consistency...I was constantly adjusting up or down and it seemed to jump both ways too much.

 I called Smoke Hollow about the fluctuation and they had no answer.

 I bought a GasPro 20 PSIG regulator and installed it.

I am very happy with this set up now.  I set the smoker control to medium and then dialed in the regulator (watching flame) until I got 225 temperature.

 Now when I adjust the knob on the smoker, I get very precise results...I can dial in 5 degree increments.

 I bought the regulator on Amazon for about $17 and am very pleased with it.

Today is the first time i used it and I had my temperature set and stabilized in 10-15 minutes.

Pretty good addition. I recommend it to anyone fighting the temperature swings.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice little write up and solution to a problem.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2017)

Sounds like a great fix for any of the propane guys!

Thanks for sharing it.

Al


----------



## schooter (Aug 21, 2017)

I had the same issue with my Masterbuild 40 inch propane smoker.  I sealed the doors and the bought a 30 psi needle valve. From everything I had read, I thought I needed to keep the control knob on the smoker on high. I couldn't get the smoker to stay at any temperature very long. I finally tried turning the smoker knob as low as it would goe and then adjusted the needle valve. This worked great. I was able to keep temperature in a 5 to 6 degree window.


----------



## froman524 (Aug 28, 2017)

I've got a smoke hollow propane smoker (forgot which model, one burner, two doors) and I too struggled a bit at the beginning to dial in the perfect temp. After a few months of use I've found found the sweet spot, but I've also found that dialing in exactly 225 isn't all that necessary. I can usually get it somewhere between 225 and 250 and that works for most cooks. And that's on the factory provided thermostat, I know it's not perfectly accurate, but if I've got it in the range, it just works. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

